# What's happened to my husbands sperm??



## flowerdew (May 2, 2012)

Hello.
We conceived our son who is 2.5 very quickly..now trying for a second my husbands sperm is TERRIBLE in all areas!!! Been trying for 1.5 yrs and had failed ICSI and IUI- any suggestions?
We eat well, don't drink too much, taking vits.He does have a small vein in one of his testicles...
So depressing
X


----------



## Toddy74 (Apr 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear you are still TTC. My partner and I have a 13 year old daughter and my husband has two children from a previous marriage but we are currently starting ICSI as my husbands sperm is extremely low and of very poor quality.
We were told it could be numerous reasons why it has got so bad. One reason was computers or mobile phones bit at the end of the day it is just guess work.
Are you trying again with the ICSI?


----------

